# Brent Weeks



## Daonlybutone (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello fellow writers and avid readers! 
I want to recommend the Night Angel Trilogy - Way of the Shadows, Shadow's Edge, Beyond the Shadows - by Brent Weeks. It is a thrilling and captivating dark, mature fantasy story. Its a very complex story, involving several prophecies that you will notice come to fruition in strange ways when you read it a second or third time. And the entire trilogy has a terrific hopeful underlining. It will make you despair, it will make you angry, it will make you cry - but in the end, you will revel in sweet tears of joy.

Personally, I consider this trilogy to be the greatest story I have ever read. You should check it out!


----------



## MichaelSTMears (Jul 15, 2012)

I have read the first one, completely agree it was very gripping and dark. Now I have my Kindle I shall have to look up the second and third books, thanks for reminding me about the trilogy 

Found it very interesting what you mentioned about reading a second or third time and discovering more, shall remember this. 

Mike


----------



## Aesmind (Aug 17, 2012)

I am the same as Michael, I adored the first book, and I think part of the second, but I just kinds drifted from there, which is a shame. I think I will start them again, thank you for the reminder hehe


----------

